# TNT: Spanish Rice



## Zereh (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought I had posted this already but I guess not. I can't remember exactly where I got it so can't give proper credit. =/ I do this all in my rice cooker, but it's just as easily done on the stove-top:

*Spanish Rice*

4 Roma tomatoes (I used a can of fire roasted instead)
2 c chicken broth

Whirl in a blender or with an immersion blender. Add enough water so you have 4 cups of liquid total.


2 T butter
1 onion
2 cloves garlic

Saute until onions are translucent. Add 2 c rice, stirring to coat well. Continue to saute, stirring frequently, until the rice is lightly toasted.


Add the 4 c of broth / tomato / water mixture along with:
1 t kosher salt
1 bay leaf
1 serrano or jalapen pepper, diced fine
2 T tomato paste

Cook until the rice is done.


A favorite addition is some smoked kielbasa-type sausage (like linguica).


----------



## jennyema (Apr 6, 2011)

Yum!!!!

I am making this really soon!  With some frozen peas.

Thanks!


----------

